# hair (grass) thinning scissors



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

I have recently read several people recommend using thinning-scissors, which I believe are unique to the hair care industry, for thinning the growth of an established patch of hair grass (i.e. Eleocharis sp.). Has anyone here actually tried this? Were the results satisfying? I am interested in seeing before and after pictures if they are available.

Thanks,

Rob


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

looks good and thin


----------



## Urkevitz (Oct 26, 2004)

Sounds like a good idea, I used to have my hair thinned years ago.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

i cut my own hair so and hairgrass so it works.


----------



## Rob G (Oct 19, 2004)

Turtlehead, do you have any pictures? What brand/size of scissors are you using?


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Just curious as to why your hairgrass would need thinning?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

its gets denser as it grows so it look like big chunks of green, its like normal cutting scissors I'll post pictures asap.


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

Yeah, I grow it as well. Never thought of hacking into it, except for when I had staghorn on it. That was a real riot.


----------



## buddha_red (Jan 18, 2005)

dwarf hair grass, is that the same?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

hair grass is hairgrass so yes


----------



## John P. (Nov 24, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> hair grass is hairgrass so yes


Not quite. There are 3 different "Hair Grasses" in the trade:
1) E. Parvula--Pygmy Hairgrass
2) E. Acicularis--Dwarf Hairgrass
3) E. Vivipara--Giant Hairgrass


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

The species most often sold as E. parvula is anything from 3cm to 8cm high.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

Ok, here is the scissors I promised.
http://s91840723.onlinehome.us/john/x/scissors.jpg


----------

